# [CONTEST] Our birthday and a present for you.



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

July 27th 2010 a domain known as RootzWiki.com was registered with the idea of bringing a site that you could go to get your phone rooted with no wait for files or a wait to be heard. On Wednesday we will be one year old. Normally you would get presents for your birthday, but instead we figured a good idea, give a present to a user. We will be the first to reach our hands out and help, support and thank for the hard work and dedication we have seen in the past 7 weeks. So thank you from us, the crew behind the scenes making sure you all stay up to date in a friendly and Android-family feeling website we have made to be a great place for the ones who enhance our mobile experience. We announce a Samsung Series 5 ChromeBook for the supporting members of the site. The rules are simple:


Be a supporting member.
Follow the link to the supporting members thread to enter.
Cannot be a Admin, Super Mod or Moderator.
Applicants under 18 please get parental consent.
Previous supporting members are eligible.

For those who would like to become a Supporting Member you have 3 packages to choose from by CLICKING HERE

You can get more information on the ChromeBook below:

*Key Specifications*


Processor: 1.66 GHz Intel Atom dual-core N570 processor
Storage: 16 GB solid-state drive (SSD)
System Memory: 2 GB
Communications: Wireless-N Wi-Fi (802.11b/g/n), integrated 3G (via optional Verizon Wireless subscription)
Ports: Two USB 2.0, 4-in-1 memory card reader (SD, SDHC, SDXC, MMC)
Video out: VGA (via optional dongle)
Audio: Built-in stereo speakers, combo headphone/microphone jack
Battery: 6-cell battery for up to 8.5 hours of use
Webcam: 1-megapixel
2 Years of 3G service (100 Mb/month)

Applicants must then go to the link below and enter a number between 1 and 727, a random number will be selected and drawn on July 27th 2011 at 5pm Pacific Time. Winner will be announced here and on Twitter

View attachment 445


View attachment 450


View attachment 452


View attachment 453​
Once you have subscribed go *HERE TO ENTER*.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

Rolling for lucky number 16


----------



## 60lpsdf250 (Jun 14, 2011)

failfail


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

Hex,decimal or octal?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Tarkus.Z said:


> Hex,decimal or octal?


Base 19


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We hope whoever gets this will enjoy this neat device. Tomorrow is the last day.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

It's very generous of you to do this! RootzWiki is an awesome place to be right now!


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see who wins! If its me, I'm going to donate it to my 56 year old friend who's going to college for the first time 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

B16:

Just an FYI: You didn't change your Twitter link in your sig...(or link under avatar)


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

You sure?


----------



## Reggieb (Jun 7, 2011)

So...who won? Me? :wink2:


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

No, me ;-)

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

Are we going to find out who won?


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

August 4th.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

weee


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

who won?


----------

